# buffed intern: Die buffed-Redaktion sucht Praktikanten (ab September 2009)



## ZAM (7. April 2009)

*3 - 6 Monate währende Quest-Reihe für Nachwuchshelden im Raum Nürnberg/Fürth/Erlangen*
*Wir erwarten von Euch:*
einen  abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss und bereits getätigte erste  Text-Gehversuche. Das können zum Beispiel veröffentlichte Artikel,  private Blog-Beiträge oder Gilden-Dichtkunst sein. Denkt auf jeden Fall  daran, uns mindestens *zwei Kostproben Eures kreativen Schaffens* zu schicken.  


Außerdem verfügt Ihr über sehr gute Grammatik-  und Rechtschreibkenntnisse, seid ambitioniert und idealerweise mit mehr  als einem aktuellen Online-Rollenspiel vertraut. Eigenständiges und  sorgfältiges Arbeiten, Kreativität sowie eine gewisse Nervenstärke  gehören ebenfalls zu Euren Stärken.  


*Wir bieten Euch:*
Das  Praktikum ist auf drei bis sechs Monate ausgelegt. Ihr übernehmt dabei  spannende Aufgaben in einem dynamischen Team, lernt die Abläufe in  einem Medienunternehmen kennen, legt selber Hand an bei Texten,  Bildern, Podcasts und Videobeiträgen.  


Bitte sendet Eure *vollständigen Bewerbungsunterlagen* (_tabellarischer Lebenslauf, *Textproben*, Angabe der Rollenspiel-Kenntnisse_) mit Angabe Eures frühestmöglichen Eintrittstermins und dem Betreff "buffed-Praktikant" an jobs@buffed.de.   


Ihr wollt vorher wissen, ob wir unsere Praktikanten auch gut behandeln?* Fragt sie doch einfach selber*:  

Lars (Teal)
Imke (Saluna)
Timo (Shroll)
Steffen (Furrgor)
Maik (Dakhathkiam)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Original-Beitrag: http://www.buffed.de/news/10980/buffed-int...en-ab-september


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

ZAM schrieb:


> Außerdem verfügt Ihr über sehr gute Grammatik-  und Rechtschreibkenntnisse,



Mist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Viel glück bei nem Praktikant finden. Wenn ich Arbeitslos + in der Nähe wär würd ich mich sofort bewerben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deanne (7. April 2009)

Schade, dass Nürnberg soweit weg ist. Kreatives schreiben hat mich schon immer begeistert. Und da ich eh noch nicht weiß, ob ich mein Studienfach dieses Semester noch wechseln kann, wäre so etwas wirklich praktisch gewesen. Wirklich schade.


----------



## Thront (7. April 2009)

wäre was für mich


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

http://wow.buffed.de/news/9699/buffed-inte...ht-praktikanten

In den Kommentaren findet man noch den ein oder anderen Tip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2009)

ob Praktikanten auch so enden wie Zam auf dem ava?^^

naja wohne in der schweiz nix mich^^


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

najo ich stells mir lustig vor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


auf einma kommt ein bernd und ein zam rein und machen ne szene fürs buffed video xD


----------



## Nihlo (7. April 2009)

gute Schoki gibts hier auch^^

des mit den videos kann aber passiern ja...is aber auch kein Problem,hier liegen ja überall Waffen rum.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Das Bild ist doch bloß gestellt, in Wahrheit werden die doch eh nur ausgepeitscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2009)

Also wenn ich nicht zu alt für sowas und außerdem in nem festen Job wär'... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihlo (7. April 2009)

du bisd doch eh schon halb dabei und gepeitscht wird nie! es sei denn es gehört zur buffed-show^^


----------



## Berserkerkitten (7. April 2009)

Na ja, aber voll dabei wäre halt irgendwie geiler. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn nicht gepeitscht wird, dann bleib ich halt in Frankfurt. Menno.


----------



## Razyl (7. April 2009)

Nihlo schrieb:


> du bisd doch eh schon halb dabei und gepeitscht wird nie! es sei denn es gehört zur buffed-show^^


Dann isses ja langweilig. Da hat man ja gar keine Lust zu arbeiten ^^


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (7. April 2009)

Wird Wohnung+Unterhaltskosten von Buffed bezahlt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (7. April 2009)

Die coole Gothic 3 Statue von der GC 2008 steht auch bei mir zu Hause. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Niranda (7. April 2009)

ich bin bestimmt schon so ausgeschlossen aufgrund meines rebellenhaften Verhaltens gegen ein paar kritische Punkte von Buffed, über die nicht gesprochen wird - egal wie gut ich (allgemein) in der Schule bin oder war...

Von daher bewirb ich mich erst garnicht ^.-

Nira


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Wird Wohnung+Unterhaltskosten von Buffed bezahlt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Zitat aus den Newskommentaren


> Das Praktikum wird bezahlt. Die Höhe des Gehalts wird beim Vorstellungsgespräch verhandelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Anduris (7. April 2009)

wäre ja schon mein Traumjob... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carcharoth (7. April 2009)

Nihlo schrieb:


> gute Schoki gibts hier auch^^



Seid wann gehört Fürth zur Schweiz? oO


----------



## Zonalar (7. April 2009)

Ideal für mich! Naja, bis auf die Kreativität im Dichten^^aber sonst würd ich mich sofort melden ^^




nur... Schweizer -.-


----------



## Tikume (7. April 2009)

Kleiner Vorschlag von mir:

Mach ein BSDSP in der buffed-Show - Buffed sucht den Super Praktikanten.

Vorteile:
1. Weniger Arbeit für die nächsten 10 buffed Shows
2. Jede Menge Einnahmen über SMS Votings
3. Ev. schönere Optik für die Buffed Show bei entsprechendem Voting.
    Jetzt nichts gegen Nihlo. Aber er ist halt auch nicht Gisele Bündchen.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2009)

dann gibts nur noch weibliche praktikanten ..
solange man per forum voting abstimmen kann why not 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Hmz...wenn ihr das mit den Praktika regelmäßig macht meld ich mich in 2 1/2 Jahren mal, dann hab ich mein Abi usw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Naja dann würd ich wohl eher zur PCGH, ist aber immerhin direkt um die Ecke, schnupper ich mal rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Naja dann würd ich wohl eher zur PCGH, ist aber immerhin direkt um die Ecke, schnupper ich mal rein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Hehe - "Um die Ecke" ist gut, die sitzen direkt hinter uns, im Erdgeschoss. ;-)

Btw. Thread ist Sticky.


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Eben, das ist doch mindestens einmal durchs Treppenhaus, also 2 Ecken hats bestimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xanthippchen (8. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Eben, das ist doch mindestens einmal durchs Treppenhaus, also 2 Ecken hats bestimmt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nö... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (8. April 2009)

Xanthippchen schrieb:


> Nö...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gut, dann eben nicht -.-- 

Artet schon wieder in Spam aus, ich zieh mich zurück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



btw.
Muss jetzt aber nicht nur dafür Deutsch auf erhöhtem Niveau nehmen im Abi oder?
Grundlegend sollte doch eigentlich reichen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nteg (13. April 2009)

Also beim Text schreiben Kreativ sein das pack ich aber is schon nen kleines Stückchen Weg nach Fürth dann schade eigentlich


----------



## .noaH## (14. April 2009)

Naja sind schwar gut 800 km von mir aber wäre schon was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was braucht man bei euch denn für ein abschluss?


----------



## Xanthippchen (15. April 2009)

.noaH## schrieb:


> Naja sind schwar gut 800 km von mir aber wäre schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Steht doch da: "Wir erwarten von Euch einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (15. April 2009)

Xanthippchen schrieb:


> Steht doch da: "Wir erwarten von Euch einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was sein kann:
-Hauptschulabschluss
-Realschulabschluss (Mittlere Reife)
-Erweiterter Realschulabschluss
-Abitur
(...)


----------



## Xanthippchen (15. April 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was sein kann:
> -Hauptschulabschluss
> -Realschulabschluss (Mittlere Reife)
> -Erweiterter Realschulabschluss
> ...



Ganz genau! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thrawns (21. April 2009)

Leider mitten im Studium. Und weit weg ist es auch. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber sobald ich den BA habe und ihr immer noch sucht ... daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaann! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Redryujin (22. April 2009)

Nürnberg ist zwar für mich ein Katzensprung entfernt aber für Praktikumsauschreibung fehlten mir viel zu viele Informationen im Vor hinein wie z.b. Welche Tätigkeiten, Zeiten, usw. sowas möchte ich gerne immer vorher wissen bevor ich Bewerbungsunterlagen losschicke oder zu einen Bewerbungsgespräch komme.

Dann die nächste Frage ist was passiert nach dem Praktikum da steht auch nix drin heißt das man wird dann einfach aus dem Fenster geschmissen?

Aber ich will mich jetzt auch nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen immerhin kann ich ja auch mal unangemeldet bei buffed vorbeischauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Drum bin ich jetzt auch wieder still.

edit: ok es stehen zwar ein paar infos drinnen aber für mich leider immer noch viel zu wenig soll ja nicht ganz ins neagative gehen.


----------



## Wowneuling (27. April 2009)

.noaH## schrieb:


> Naja sind schwar gut 800 km von mir aber wäre schon was
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Hast auf jedenfall schonmal Eindruck hinterlassen. Nicht zwangsläufig positiven....ABER du hast ein hinterlassen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spectrales (27. April 2009)

Xanthippchen schrieb:


> Steht doch da: "Wir erwarten von Euch einen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Schließt das auch negative Abschlüsse mit ein?
Bin nur neugierig


----------



## Wowneuling (28. April 2009)

Was bitte ist ein negativer Abschluss? Entweder du hast ein Abschluss oder du hast keinen. Wenn du keinen Abschluß erreicht hast, gibt es ein Abgangszeugnis.
Bin zwar schon ein paar Jahre aus der Schule, aber möchte behaupten, dass sich das nicht geändert hat.


----------



## Redryujin (28. April 2009)

Wowneuling schrieb:


> Was bitte ist ein negativer Abschluss? Entweder du hast ein Abschluss oder du hast keinen. Wenn du keinen Abschluß erreicht hast, gibt es ein Abgangszeugnis.
> Bin zwar schon ein paar Jahre aus der Schule, aber möchte behaupten, dass sich das nicht geändert hat.




vielleicht meint er ein abschlusszeugnis das nur mit 4er und 5en ist oder da wo der Text negativ über einen geschrieben ist wie sein verhalten usw war.


----------



## Xanthippchen (28. April 2009)

Redryujin schrieb:


> vielleicht meint er ein abschlusszeugnis das nur mit 4er und 5en ist oder da wo der Text negativ über einen geschrieben ist wie sein verhalten usw war.



Wenn jemand eine gut aufgebaute, interessante und von der *Rechtschreibung und Grammatik* her saubere Bewerbung mit guten Textproben schickt, sind die Zeugnisnoten nicht so ausschlaggebend.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mayaku (28. April 2009)

Warum Nürnberg?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (29. April 2009)

Eigentlich ja Fürth um Genau zu sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (1. Mai 2009)

Na, wenns dann um Rechtschreibung und Grammatik innerhalb des Internets gebt, habt ihr mich schon rausgeworfen.
 Ich mein,das is Internet! Pwn Rechtschreibung! L33333T Grammatik! Hahaha zomfg n00b L2P!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Btw: Bekommt man Bonus, wenn man viele vverschiedene Abspaltungen der Grammatik kennt? Sowie auch Kürzel? 

Nicht, das ich interresiert wäre. Dafür wohne ich schlicht und einfach am falschen Platz. in der Schweiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Topperharly (14. Mai 2009)

Ich brauch schon bald ne neue F5 Taste, da ich alle 10 Sekunden nachschaue ob schon eine Antwort kam... mh.. ich schau mal lieber nach....vielleicht kam ja eine Antwort...


----------



## LordofDemons (26. Mai 2009)

Es wäre mal interessant zu erfahren in welchen Programmen man bereits gewisses Wissen aufweisen sollte (weil geil formuliert) bzw. welche Programme während des Praktikums verwendet werden


----------



## Pymonte (26. Mai 2009)

Hey, na dann mal viel Erfolg bei der Suche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ich hätte einen Rhetorik Studenten an der Hand, den zwinge ich mal in den Thread rein zu schauen (spielt selber WoW und WAR).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Terracresta (1. Juni 2009)

Gibts auch nen Posten für bezahltes Spielen und Dummlall schreiben von zuhause aus?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (8. Juli 2009)

/updated =)


----------



## Xanthippchen (8. Juli 2009)

Wir suchen wieder mehre Praktis ab September!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Bei Fragen könnt Ihr gerne eine PN an mich schreiben.


----------



## MoK (13. Juli 2009)

next year
mit FOR im Sack =)


----------



## Terandolus (14. Juli 2009)

Ich komm gerne und bin dann eurer Buffednarr   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann bring ich euch alle zum lachen und zum lachen bis ihr tot umfallt und dann ist alles meins harharhar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Rollt ein Ball um die Ecke und fällt um harharhar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 na wer lacht?


----------



## Badwitch22 (2. August 2009)

Schade ist zu weit entfernt und ich hab noch kein Schulabschluss ! Schade hab gedacht es wär ein Schulpraktikum möglich. Egal ich hab meinen Weg noch vor mir. :-)

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ferethor (4. August 2009)

Na toll, Lars ist schon weg und Imke wird auch bestimmt bald gehen. Leider. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also ich find, die beiden hättet ihr ruhig behalten dürfen! Rettet die Praktikanten!


----------



## spooki (5. August 2009)

mh.... fo Fedd nauf kummt nix gescheits *g* (übersetzt: aus Fürth kommt nix gescheits, altes Nürnberger Sprichwort)^^ ... huch damit mach ich mir ja gleich Freunde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ich hab zwar nen abgeschlossenen Schulabschluss (wenn ABI reicht), bin saumäßig kreativ und schreiben kann ich auch, und mein Deutschlehrer war auch immer äusserst zufrieden mit mir. 

AAAAAAAber: ich komm aus Oberfranken (Forchheim, das sind satte 25km bis "Fedd", schnelles Auto hab ich) und ausserdem bin ich auch noch weiblich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .... und nun das Schlimmste: ich zocke derzeit nur EIN (in Worten: ein!!!) Onlinegame, naja ich arbeite ja noch nebenher (was eher langweilig ist) und habe ein sehr exotisches Hobby. Ich denke da hab ich eh keine Chance.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüsse von einer Oberfränkin in die Mitte!

p.s. Kaffeekochen kann ich manchmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Düstermond (17. August 2009)

Redaktionelle Erfahrung sammeln wäre gar nicht so übel. Zumal diese Richtung schon immer mein Traumberuf war. Nach mehreren Ablehnungen für Volontariats-Stellen hab ich aber aufgegeben und werde es wahrscheinlich auch nicht nochmal versuchen. Viel Glück allen Bewerbern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Andoral1990 (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich wohne in der Nähe, habe ne gute Rechtschreibung und Grammatik, mein Lebenslauf liegt noch auf meine Rechner fix und fertig rum, kreatives Schreiben is ein Hobby von mir und ich hab Erfahrungen in 2 MMORPGs (Guildwars und WoW).
Außerdem war ich in der Theater AG meiner Schule und könnte die Anfangsgags mit schauspielerischen Glanzleistungen aufpäppeln. Ich hab ne super "Oh mein Gott er ist tot"- Szene drauf. Ich spiel das kurz mal vor: "NEEEEEEEEEEIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIN!"  XD






















nur das Bild schreckt mich ab. XD


----------



## Lekraan (8. November 2009)

Warum Nürnberg? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Geht nicht Augsburg oder München? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## tôsilly (27. Januar 2010)

Hallo Buffed,


gepaart mit  lieben Grüßen an Blizzard und allen WoW-Spielern.

Seit 5 Jahren spielen meine Frau und ich WoW und haben daher als Raidleitung und Gildenleitung sehr viel erleben und erfahren dürfen.
Durch diesen reichen Erfahrungsschatz juckt es mir schon seit Anfang WotLk meine Eindrücke öffentlich zu machen.
Bevor mein Kopf nun durch einen Input-Buff platzt und mein Krieger-Tank durch einen Damagedealer-unfähigkeit-Buff und Spielereinstellung-gleich null-Buff  bald die WoW-Szene verlässt nutze ich diesen Ort um meine Debuffs zu decursen um weiter frohen mutes die anstehen Herausforderungen zu meistern.

Auslöser für diesen Post ist die Info das nun Schildschlag im Aggroaufbau aufgewertet wird.

Wo ist der Sinn, ich buffe in Raids nichtmal mehr die Wachsamkeit, denn Aggro halten war noch nie eine schwierige Aufgabe für einen
Kriegertank.

Die größte Hürde die WoW derzeit hat ist die Spielermentalität, die wiederum kräftig unterstützt wurde durch Einführung der Embleme zu Mitte BC, die aufwertung der Paladine als Tank, die fanatstische Klasse DK als tank, und letztendlich der Supergau "Achievment".

Alteingesessene Mitspieler können jetzt bereits erahnen welch Kettenreaktion durch diese Veränderungen angesprochen werden.

Starten wir mit dem Einführen der Embleme die alle Encounter dropen.

Durch mangelnder Einsatz in Raids, 2 - 3 mal die woche zu raiden langt vollkommen um den aktuellen Content zu meistern, 
hängen viele Raids im aktuellen Content hinterher. Twinken, Mounts farmen, Haustiere farmen ........ etc, alles mögliche was dieses wundervolle Achievment-Buch noch so bietet. Statt sich weiter auf die anstehenden Aufgaben zu konzentrieren, jagen alle die Embleme um sich relaxt mit gleichwertigem Equip auszustatten. 
Die Sahnehaube ist derzeit natürlich das T-Sets ohne erfahren der Raidinstanzen zu erwerben sind, was wiederum 1. vernünftiges Raiden sehr schwer zu organisieren lässt und 2. der Verlust an Spiel- und Raidkultur immer größer wird.

Sind doch die Raidanfangszeiten in Molten-Core, BWL, AQ40 und Naxx in den Punkten Spannung, Klassenverständnis und Zuammenhalt nicht zu überbieten. Bitte beachte man das es zu dieser Zeit keine DK-Tanks und Paladin-Tanks, wie wir sie Heute kennen, gab.
Heute muß alles schnell gehen, liegt ein Encounter nicht nach 3 Versuchen startet das Mimimi, die ersten verlassen den Raid etc.
Für die meisten Damagedealer ist Aggromanagement ein Fremdwort, doch woher sollen sie es kennen?
Zu MC-Zeiten waren wir mit ca 30 Servern in Deutschland vertreten, nun sind es wieviele? ca 70 oder 80? Habe diese nicht gezählt.
Doch daraus resultiert das zuviele keine Ahnung haben, was nicht böse gemeint ist denn jeder fängt mal an.
Jetzt kommen wieder die wundervollen Veränderungen ins Spiel. Paladintank und DKtank, Zornbuff und TuV plus Todesgriff. Beide Tanks ausgestattet mit einer AE-Aggro die durchgehend auf dem Boden tickt, und nicht alle 6 sec. einmal gezündet werden kann.
Auch ein Kriegertank ist in der Lage viele Adds an sich zu binden und zu halten, allerdings bedarf es an Aggro-Management.
Doch dieses Management wurde durch o.g. Tankklassen und hinzukommen vieler neuer Spieler verlernt.

Liebes Blizzard, wenn ihr was ändern wollt, dann bitte entfernt AE-Aggro die durchgehend auf dem Boden tickt.
Kommt bitte nicht auf den Gedanken den Donnerknall als AE-Aggro tickendes Etwas zu patchen, bitte führt Spiel- und Raidkultur wieder ein.
Klares Nein für Embleme des aktuellen T-Sets.

Als ultimativen Tipp für Blizzard, stellt einen Psychologen ein, der die typichen menschlichen Charakterzüge, in denen Egotum und "Alles Geschenkt" sehr tief verankert sind, der bei manchen Patches mit Rat und Tat beratender Weise zur Seite steht.


Liebes Buff-Team, mein gesammeltes 5 jähriges WoW-Praktikum, vollkommen Gratis, aber deshalb auch sehr kurz gefasst, es gibt noch sehr viel Kleingedrucktes das die o.g. Überschriften mehr als nur bestätigt.

Wünsche allen alles Gute und verbleibe


mit lieben Grüßen

tosilly 



Edith: Das neue Non plus Ultra: Gearscore. Damals wurde mit T1/T2 AQ40 und Naxx besucht.
 Heute ist T9 zu low für die t10-Instanz. In WoW muß ordentlich umstrukturiert werden sonst gibt es 
 1. bald keine Kriegertanks mehr, und 
2. das Spiel versinkt immer mehr in eine anspruchslose Unterhaltungsshow.


----------



## Skatero (27. Januar 2010)

tôsilly schrieb:


> Hallo Buffed,
> [...]



Ich verstehe deinen Post nicht so richtig. Was soll ihnen dein "Praktikum" bringen?

Achja die Uhrzeit zu der du gepostet hast, ist super. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sin (1. Februar 2010)

Gibs eigentlich intern einen Verwendungszweck nach dem Praktikum, oder werden die Praktikanten dann zusammen mit dem Biomüll aussortiert?


----------



## Martel (9. Februar 2010)

würde wich auch mal Intressieren. Ich werde Ramon ( oder wie schreibt man "das Praktikant" doch gleich ) vermisse.

Tausche Anette   ( Geschlecht +1 Lache -5 ) gegen Ramon ( Geschlecht 0 Lache +3 Kreativität +10 )



Ne mal im ernst, was wird aus dennen ? Werden die zu grünen Keksen gepresst ?


----------



## Nimbrod (22. Mai 2011)

Sag mal werden diese Praktikanten auch bezahlt oder ist das ohne entgelt?


----------



## Petersburg (22. Mai 2011)

*auf das Datum des vorletzten Post schau* 
*auf das heutige Datum schau*
ähm... ja... Totengräber inc.


----------



## Ceiwyn (22. Mai 2011)

Zum ersten: Ja, steht alles im Artikel, der gelegentlich auf der Hauptseite erscheint.

Zum zweiten: Echt lächerlich; wenn man die Suchfunktion benutzt, ist man Nekromant, eröffnet man einen neuen, soll man die Suchfunktion benutzen.


----------



## spectrumizer (22. Mai 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Zum zweiten: Echt lächerlich; wenn man die Suchfunktion benutzt, ist man Nekromant, eröffnet man einen neuen, soll man die Suchfunktion benutzen.


Es muss eine Verhältnismäßigkeit bestehen. 

Einen Thread von vor X Jahren auszugraben, nur um seine Meinung abzugeben, die zu dem Zeitpunkt schon garkeinen mehr interessiert, ist was anderes, als die SuFu zu benutzen, um sich zB zu informieren.

Und da die Frage unseres Totengräbers schon auf Seite 1 beantwortet wurde und das Thema derzeit mehr als unaktuell ist, mach ich hiermit dann auch mal zu.


----------

